# Nintendo announces Wii 2 for 2012



## Steel Icarus (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13186597

Me:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2011)

Have to say I'm really not that excited about the next gen consoles, even though the current crop have been out for easily half a decade it still feels too soon to update...and unless Nintendo can produce something as good in terms of none wavy controller gaming as the xbox 360 I can't see it being of much interest. The first Wii was a great console for about three or four months then the novelty wore off...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm still having fun with my one (after a two month break)

Have recently got into snowball fights


----------



## cybershot (Apr 25, 2011)

Time to get rid of the wii then before the prices plummet. Onto the work intranet next week!!


----------



## scifisam (Apr 25, 2011)

A Wii 2 should be a Puu, surely?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 25, 2011)

In my mind that is a huge own goal from Nintendo.

Tell me that there is a console coming out in the next few months, after draining the stock of Wii's.

Telling the World that the Wii is dead with over a year before they replace it, is totally mental, have they not heard of the Osborne effect? 

Apple have.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 26, 2011)

You know what, I sold my Wii years ago, might get one on the cheap now because I want to play the two Mario Galagy games and the new Zelda one.

They're under £100 new, so what are they going for second hand?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 26, 2011)

they wont get anywhere near the eyemove let alone the kinnect. Nintendo are going to be in real real trouble(as opposed to now when they are just in real trouble) in a couple of years. I reckon they will go the way of Sega and just produce games soon.

dave


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> they wont get anywhere near the eyemove let alone the kinnect. Nintendo are going to be in real real trouble(as opposed to now when they are just in real trouble) in a couple of years. I reckon they will go the way of Sega and just produce games soon.
> 
> dave



Sega had been making losses for years. Nintendo have been making HUGE profits for years and is far more profitable than Playstation or Xbox 360.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> they wont get anywhere near the eyemove let alone the kinnect. Nintendo are going to be in real real trouble(as opposed to now when they are just in real trouble) in a couple of years. I reckon they will go the way of Sega and just produce games soon.
> 
> dave


 
Your as mental as Nintendo.

Nintendo will always control the hardware they put their games on.  They have since Donkey Kong 30 years ago.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Your as mental as Nintendo.
> 
> Nintendo will always control the hardware they put their games on.  They have since Donkey Kong 30 years ago.


 
the apple of the console world almost


----------



## kained&able (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Your as mental as Nintendo.
> 
> Nintendo will always control the hardware they put their games on.  They have since Donkey Kong 30 years ago.



I would have said the same about Sega. Nintendo survived the current gen console wars by offering a unique and niche product. But now with microsoft and sony adding the functionality(and indeed doing a better job with it) to their consoles i don't see where the wii2 can go. They will have to find a new innovation or a very cheap price tag to survive as a console manufacturer. 

dave


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I would have said the same about Sega. Nintendo survived the current gen console wars by offering a unique and niche product. But now with microsoft and sony adding the functionality(and indeed doing a better job with it) to their consoles i don't see where the wii2 can go. They will have to find a new innovation or a very cheap price tag to survive as a console manufacturer.
> 
> dave



Don't worry, Nintendo will innovate, just as surely as Microsoft and Sony will then steal that innovation further down the line.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 26, 2011)

guess we will find out in june. But nintendo took a pasting this year so will have to do something very clever to turn it round.

dave


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I would have said the same about Sega. Nintendo survived the current gen console wars by offering a unique and niche product. But now with microsoft and sony adding the functionality(and indeed doing a better job with it) to their consoles i don't see where the wii2 can go. They will have to find a new innovation or a very cheap price tag to survive as a console manufacturer.
> 
> dave



They didn't just survive the current gen, they won it. And niche product? The Wii is the least niche console there's ever been.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> guess we will find out in june. But nintendo took a pasting this year so will have to do something very clever to turn it round.
> 
> dave



You've got to understand they're not into winning the "console wars", even though the Wii has shipped (by even very conservative estimates) 70 million units, to 50 million for the PS3 & Xbox360. And "something very clever" is what they do. Look at where they were before the Wii came out. The Gamecube didn't do so well even though there were some brilliant games on it...and then the Wii did brilliantly.


----------



## YouSir (Apr 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I would have said the same about Sega. Nintendo survived the current gen console wars by offering a unique and niche product. But now with microsoft and sony adding the functionality(and indeed doing a better job with it) to their consoles i don't see where the wii2 can go. They will have to find a new innovation or a very cheap price tag to survive as a console manufacturer.
> 
> dave



Product matters a little bit less than marketing and the spread of games it's likely to attract I reckon - Nintendo have saturated the casual gamer market, far more than Sony or MS have done. As long as they keep doing that well they'll do good, especially given the unlikelihood of either of the opposition consoles completely re-branding themselves towards casual, family-friendly, group gaming to compete - their base is still on more 'adult' and serious games.

As for innovation, one good idea from any of the big three and the other two will steal it as soon as they can, such is the way of the world - Nintendo are no worse at stealing than anyone else. Plus they still control hand-held gaming and hold enough franchises to launch any new platform with a widely recognisable catalogue, big money in that.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 26, 2011)

Nintendo still have a few game franchised that will make me buy their console.

If they launch with a new massive Zelda game I expect I will buy the console to play it.  

No other console would make me do that.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 26, 2011)

There's a new Zelda game this year for Wii, might have to bui a Wii just for that.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 26, 2011)

YouSir said:


> Product matters a little bit less than marketing and the spread of games it's likely to attract I reckon - Nintendo have saturated the casual gamer market, far more than Sony or MS have done. As long as they keep doing that well they'll do good, especially given the unlikelihood of either of the opposition consoles completely re-branding themselves towards casual, family-friendly, group gaming to compete - their base is still on more 'adult' and serious games.
> 
> As for innovation, one good idea from any of the big three and the other two will steal it as soon as they can, such is the way of the world - Nintendo are no worse at stealing than anyone else. Plus they still control hand-held gaming and hold enough franchises to launch any new platform with a widely recognisable catalogue, big money in that.



True enough about the hand helds, i hadn't thought of that. Nintendo will always do better then everyone else on that front.

I think that while the 360 and ps3 are primarily designed for the gamers amongst us there are more then enough fitness/party games on both of em now to give nintendo a good run for their money and i can't see the wiiII upping the others in terms of graphics. Will the casual gamers really buy a console just for zelda/mario?  If not innovation or cheapness is all that will save em.

dave


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Will the casual gamers really buy a console just for zelda/mario?  If not innovation or cheapness is all that will save em.


 
I probably will. I only really play a couple of games a year, tops. So I've always had Nintendo for Zelda and Mario.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Nintendo still have a few game franchised that will make me buy their console.
> 
> If they launch with a new massive Zelda game I expect I will buy the console to play it.
> 
> No other console would make me do that.


 
Tbh their updated old franchise strategy doesn't really have the draw for me it once had...


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 26, 2011)

I've enjoyed playing a few choice games on my Wii (Okami, A Boy and his Blob, and Muramasa: The Demon Blade spring to mind) but there is a heck of a lot of crap that's been released for the system.  Is it 'shovelware' that they call it?  Feed and stroke fluffy animal simulators, and the sort of stuff that you could play for free on a flash game site.


----------



## Cid (Apr 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I would have said the same about Sega. Nintendo survived the current gen console wars by offering a unique and niche product. But now with microsoft and sony adding the functionality(and indeed doing a better job with it) to their consoles i don't see where the wii2 can go. They will have to find a new innovation or a very cheap price tag to survive as a console manufacturer.
> 
> dave



It took the double blow of the saturn and the dreamcast to floor Sega, Nintendo are a long way from that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 26, 2011)

Whilst the Wii has sold more units then the PS2 and 360 I'd also be interested to know how much consoles owners have spent over the lifetime of owning the product on games and other services.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 27, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Whilst the Wii has sold more units then the PS2 and 360 I'd also be interested to know how much consoles owners have spent over the lifetime of owning the product on games and other services.


 
Very few I suspect.

However Nintendo care not, as of the current generation they are the only ones making a profit on each unit shifted and the hardware was reliable. Failure rate was very low. 

Sony's decision to go for top end hardware resulted in a high cost system few people were willing to pay for, price drops ultimately had to happen. I'm pretty sure I read a few months ago, each console sale to them now is at a loss. So all this PSN news is even worse for them if it loses peoples confidence in them, more will skip next time, or even now.

Microsoft do make a profit on each unit sold, however all the units they've had to replace over the years took a huge knock on effect onto their books. Especially when 1 in 3 was failing. Parts improved and the last gen of the phat ones seem reliable and I've seen no reports of the slim ones with RRODs yet, although fair play to MS they said they could still happen, and have given the same 3 year warrantys. (as far as i'm aware)

However I'm sure Kinect stand alone sales have more than made up for that. Overpriced piece of kit that people are happy to gobble up (including myself) and guess how much use that gets already. Yeah, just like the wii, only gets turned on when other people are round. *rolleyes*


----------



## YouSir (Apr 27, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Will the casual gamers really buy a console just for zelda/mario?  If not innovation or cheapness is all that will save em.
> 
> dave



Some will, but the actual merits of the Wii/Wii 2 aside Nintendo have consistently marketed it at people who don't really know games and who can't really compare the options - just look at their endless TV ads - they're very much aimed at new gamers and family friendly playing. Far bigger and easier market to sweep up than the usual gamer crowd who want deeper/more serious games and who will know the differences between platforms. Stuff like the Kinect obviously takes a chunk out of Nintendo's potential share, but the marketing image marches on and neither MS nor Sony will ever sell themselves in such a casual, family oriented way. 



cybershot said:


> Very few I suspect.
> 
> However Nintendo care not, as of the current generation they are the only ones making a profit on each unit shifted and the hardware was reliable. Failure rate was very low.
> 
> ...


 
Hardware from all companies has been a loss leader for the last few generations hasn't it? Worth noting that Nintendo hold far more games under direct control than the others and that the Wii, along with all their consoles, suffers a lot less from piracy than the competition. Even if they don't win every generational battle on sales they're still the best founded company in the console world (ignoring the rest of Sony and MS as companies).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 27, 2011)

YouSir said:


> ...
> Hardware from all companies has been a loss leader for the last few generations hasn't it?...



No. The Wii has been selling at a profit from day 1.


----------

